# Happy Valentine's Day



## bazz cargo (Feb 14, 2015)

I love you guys. :salut:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 14, 2015)

Aww!!







We love you too


----------



## TJ1985 (Feb 14, 2015)

I lo... I dislike you folks far less than I dislike many other people on multiple other forums I've been on.  

Hey, I know it isn't the same thing, but sometimes you've got to take what you can get.


----------



## dale (Feb 14, 2015)

happy valentines day. ha ha..............


----------



## Boofy (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm with Bazz! I love you all. Thanks for being the community I'd been looking for. I'll be handing out ickle bits of heart at dusk... bring your own pickle jars ^^


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2015)

Awesome... does this mean I don't have to run out and buy some flowers? I don't think so. What's the flip-side of Misogy, the female version? No one sweats it over buying me flowers. It's not expected, and I won't throw a hissy. I'm jus' sayin'.  Okay, I'm going... I hope they have some decent ones. I hope I'm not too early. I'll try to find some 'chaulk-lets', too. Okay, move your a.., K..... Get up, get the keys, go...


----------



## TKent (Feb 14, 2015)

Awwww.... Bazz, we love you too. I've been SICK as a dog the last 2 days so I'm just happy to be upright on valentine's day. UGGHH. I hate being sick. I missed all you green friends 

- - - Updated - - -

Wow Dale, this is EXACTLY how I felt the last 2 days. How appropriate 



dale said:


> View attachment 7591happy valentines day. ha ha..............


----------



## Pluralized (Feb 14, 2015)

Happy VD, indeed.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Feb 14, 2015)

..Indeed. :I

View attachment 7592


----------



## J Anfinson (Feb 14, 2015)

bazz cargo said:


> I love you guys. :salut:



Will you be my valentine?


----------



## TKent (Feb 14, 2015)

Awww...nothing like a heart on valentine's day


----------



## bazz cargo (Feb 14, 2015)

Okay Jake, you, me, beer and fishing. We won't be going 'Brokeback Mountain.'


----------



## escorial (Feb 15, 2015)

View attachment 7605


----------



## popsprocket (Feb 17, 2015)

bazz cargo said:


> I love you guys. :salut:



I love me too.


----------



## Schrody (Feb 17, 2015)

We love you too, Bazz


----------

